# Rio Tinto



## cinnamongurlee (May 12, 2012)

Presently I am in Canada and have been head hunted by Rio Tinto Coal as an engineer. They are flying me to Denver for an in person interview, medical and drug screen.

I hate needles-please tell me that this is only a pee test-not a blood test!

Also, what are they like to work for? Can I expect a fair-good remuneration package, or will they likely lowball me? Scared and excited for a possible move to Brisbane. Will know more in the next couple of weeks...all this waiting is making me anxious!

Thanks for your support-what an amazing forum!


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Cinnamongurlee,

If you are getting a medical, I'm afraid that will involve a needle to get your blood. You state that you were head hunted by Rio Tinto. May I ask if you put your resume in a recruiting company's database or you were referred?

Good luck with the interview. I guess if you are not sure if you have been offered a good remuneration package, I'm sure if you post and ask on this forum. Someone here may have your background and is familiar with salary and the package deal in your profession and industry.


----------



## cinnamongurlee (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for your information! I will have to do some meditation and breathing exercises and I hope not to pass out during the procedure. I am guessing that the bloodwork is for diseases and possibly in addition to the drug screen. When I am back, I'll post and let you all know what the offer is and what kind of medical/testing was done.

I had my CV and profile posted on LinkedIn. Rio Tinto has Stellar recruiting contracted on a massive recruitment campaign in North America. One of their recruiters found me in a mining discussion group. They announced that they are looking to hire about 6000 people for their geoscience group over the next 3 years. 

BHP have not yet kicked off their campaign-but they are aiming to hire about 8000. 

Salva Resources is presently aggressively hiring in Canada this week. Not sure how many they are looking for, but it seems that talent is being sought after in rather large numbers by many companies.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

cinnamongurlee said:


> Presently I am in Canada and have been head hunted by Rio Tinto Coal as an engineer. They are flying me to Denver for an in person interview, medical and drug screen.
> 
> I hate needles-please tell me that this is only a pee test-not a blood test!
> 
> ...


Hey Cinna,

Do your best in the Interview. Expect a good renumeration, as this is a Big Mining Company we're talking about, which means big $$. Good Luck!


----------



## cinnamongurlee (May 12, 2012)

Update-tonight I have an informal chat with the HR peeps at Rio. I guess we've officially upgraded from chatting with the recruitment peeps to the big boys! Hope tonight's conversation is a positive and optimistic step forward


----------



## vancouvercanucks (Jun 2, 2012)

*Canucks to Australia*

Well my husband is also in the same position and actually going to Denver soon. I would imagine you may even meet. I'm most concerned about the living arragements they have for their employees. I have done some research and it seens like the options are rural middle of nowhere places. I'm positive an offer will follow but not sure if it makes sense financially. I mean how much money can they give to people? Since we are a family with a variety of interests it may not be worth the effort.

Are you moving with your family? If so what kind of amenities have you found for them?

Anyway I'm sure the medical will be pretty easy. Good luck!





cinnamongurlee said:


> Presently I am in Canada and have been head hunted by Rio Tinto Coal as an engineer. They are flying me to Denver for an in person interview, medical and drug screen.
> 
> I hate needles-please tell me that this is only a pee test-not a blood test!
> 
> ...


----------



## cinnamongurlee (May 12, 2012)

I was just on the west coast-I miss Vancouver! I am moving my family, however I have a few other leads so that I can compare offers (if i am one d the selected candidates).

I didn't find that they were particularly forthcoming with the information about relocation and where the accommodations would be upon arrival. 

I have found (like with all huge corporate entities) the process is so full of administrative craziness that answers are slow and only come at the last possible minute. I hope to find out more when we get to Denver.

The amount of work that I've had to put in with paperwork, testing and logistics has been insane. I hope that this works out in the end!


----------



## cinnamongurlee (May 12, 2012)

Our family is quite young-2 under the age of 4, so this would be the best time to make a move of we were going to do it. Have to see what the offer is to see if it is worth it!


----------



## cinnamongurlee (May 12, 2012)

Well made it to Denver and back! The 1.5 hour interview was followed by a 1.5 hour medical. No bloodwork (thankfully), no chest X-ray.

My interview went really well, but I have no idea how many candidates there were and I also have no idea how I stacked against the remainder of people.

They said they would have offers ready today, but they are delayed...I'm excited, scared and anxious, as waiting is the hardest part!!!

Should hear more after the weekend!


----------



## cinnamongurlee (May 12, 2012)

I got the job! But I had I turn it down ... As there was a pretty significant field component associated with the position. With such a young family, i cant be away from mu family as much as they asked. Luckily, I had another offer to better suit us and we are staying in Canada!

Thanks again everyone for the info!

It was a crazy process, but definitely worthwhile!


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for giving us an update. Was the salary reasonable? Or was that to mostly compensate for being away from family?


----------



## cinnamongurlee (May 12, 2012)

The base salary was ok-not amazing. But the add ons made the overall package spectacular.


----------



## vancouvercanucks (Jun 2, 2012)

*Canadian*

Congratulations on your new job . Let me guess moving to Calgary instead? My husband did not make it to Denver after all (flight cancelled) so he never got interviews by Rio Tintoretto . He could not re schedule. He got another offer from another Australian co but we are still debating if it is worth the trouble. They are not clear on bonus policy and that can be what makes or brakes the deal. Offer is ok not spectacular . It seems like Perth cost of living us high so we will not making financial gains per say .rents are ridiculous expensive even higher than Vancouver . At this Pontiac we are still pondering . We have 2 young ones and lifestyle is key . We need a big house with backyard near amenities and the ones that could meet our standard are in the 2500-3300 month .


----------



## cinnamongurlee (May 12, 2012)

We lived in Calgary before the kids came. The new job in Calagry has the career path and management track position that I'm looking for-great salary, great benefits, no overtime/fieldwork/weekends! 

It's the place where we can get ahead and have the life we want-although it's not the most amazing city we've ever lived in, it has the best of everything we need at a price we can afford.

Hope you guys find the right job in the right place!!! Keep us posted . It's too bad he missed the Rio interviews, darn airlines!!!


----------



## Sim2980 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm very new to this forum. Any idea how long does the recruitment process takes in Rio Tinto @Singapore? I have been waiting for a month but there is no reply. My field is in legal area. 

Kindly advice.


----------

